# Callus Google Doodle



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

More entertaining than a calloused doodle.

...not sure how you celebrate someone's 90th birthday when they've been dead for nearly four decades - but there it is. Warts and all (another thing no one wants on a doodle).

Anyone feeling old? :lol:










Nice job at spelling her name as well...the final insult, eh?


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Popular culture has become so intensely dumbed-down that when trying to recognize excellence or anything fine, they simply make it worse. But I'm a bit Callused.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

How long was her right arm?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

NO BIG DEAL

You'll better listen to Carreras singing Mattinata by Leoncavallo in the best symphonic arrangement:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Why wouldn't you honor the birthday of someone dead? They do it all the time. If they do it on the death anniversary, then it seems like your happy they're dead.

And maybe it's just me, but I don't see the misspelling (except in this thread title).


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

The title of the Google doodle is _Maria Callas' 90th birthday_ which to me, implies that she's just turned 90.
I know it's done all of the time. Verdi's 200th birthday, for example. I'm not convinced that when we celebrate a birthday, we are literally celebrating the year of our birth but instead celebrating being a year older. 
Birthdays are reserved for the living, or else there would be no one to blow out the candles.

Whatever happened to _anniversaries?_

Any other _important world issues_ you'd like me to address? :lol:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> And maybe it's just me, but I don't see the misspelling (except in this thread title).


It's been amended


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Google makes and corrects spelling error, uses slightly ambiguous language. Film at eleven.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> The title of the Google doodle is _Maria Callas' 90th birthday_ which to me, implies that she's just turned 90.
> I know it's done all of the time. Verdi's 200th birthday, for example. I'm not convinced that when we celebrate a birthday, we are literally celebrating the year of our birth but instead celebrating being a year older.
> Birthdays are reserved for the living, or else there would be no one to blow out the candles.
> 
> ...


I can't say the wording bothers me unduly. It is just a shortening of "Today is the 90th anniversary of the birth of Maria Callas" (or the 200th of Verdi and Wagner, or the 100th of Britten, just a few of the other milestones we have been celebrating this year).

True they are no longer around to blow out the candles, but no reason why the rest of us shouldn't be able to celebrate the fact that they were born and gave us so much pleasure. And so much preferable to celebrating the year of their death.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> ...not sure how you celebrate someone's 90th birthday when they've been dead for nearly four decades


2013: Wagner and Verdi. I'm just sayin'.

I like google doodles. It's cool that people who don't listen to opera know Callas' name even 36 years after her death. I don't see how the doodle is dumbing things down.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

My objection isn't the drawing or the celebrations...just "birthday". 
Anyway, I'm off to celebrate Grandma's 98th birthday. Now then, is she dead or just really old?


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> My objection isn't the drawing or the celebrations...just "birthday".
> Anyway, I'm off to celebrate Grandma's 98th birthday. Now then, is she dead or just really old?


You do have a point. We should all get together on the next anniversary of Giuseppe Verdi's funeral and sing Va, pensiero.


----------



## Freddie von Rost (Dec 3, 2013)

I was rather pleased to see it, as I do not associate Google with classical music in general and Callas in particular.


----------

